# Graco ProShot?



## KEEGS

SO, I was at the local SW store, and one of the reps handed me a brochure for a new battery powered spray gun from Graco, it was the ProShot cordless airless sprayer, available exclusively through SW. I must say, this thing looks pretty wicked, and I could think of about a 1000 uses for it. But, always the skeptic, I must ask the members here if anyone else has knowledge of/or has had a chance to demo or buy one? The rep told me the kit is going to run around 500.oo. Look forward to any feedback!


----------



## johnpaint

Do you have a picture? I looked but no find.


----------



## DeanV

I was told it was designed for touch-up spraying, not extended use.


----------



## Rcon

Err...I love most things Graco but that looks much like a DIY tool, not a pro tool. Regardless of the picture they have on the brochure I would not use that to spray siding! 

The fact that the cup is plastic limits its use - not going to run lacquer thinner though it without it melting. 

Better off with a real HVLP if you're looking at that kind of sprayer.


----------



## johnpaint

OK somebody send me a picture


----------



## DeanV

But it is airless, not HVLP. Interesting concept and I would love to have someone give me one to play around with. 

Just think how much fun taggers could have with that!


----------



## johnpaint

OK I see. I bet it makes that on godly noise right?


----------



## Workaholic

Looks DIY to me and should be sold out of HD rather than SW. The only thing i see good about it is the tip set up. Other little electric sprayers like that do not have a tip like that.


----------



## johnpaint

Like a jillion hammers in your ear


----------



## NEPS.US

Sweet - I will being finding out how to order one tomorrow. Im a tool slut.


----------



## DeanV

Good. That means that once the newness wears off, we can buy it from you for $150.


----------



## NEPS.US

I dont think it looks HO-ish at all. I can think of a 1000 reasons to use it and not want to lump out the electric rig and make a mess setting up. Small applications of course. Looks like a smart tool for the bag.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> Good. That means that once the newness wears off, we can buy it from you for $150.


If it sucks ---probably free. I get pissed at lousy tools.


----------



## KEEGS

I agree workaholic..but what DIY would pay 500 for it? Just a thought. Comes with 2 battery packs, 2 tips 211 and 515 , says it sprays everything. 1 gallon per battery roughly. I know on some of my new construction jobsites they will add a built in at the end or something like that...if it did blow paint well it could save some serious time, or it could just be a WICKED expensive sprayer for the DIYers. Oh, and the cover I posted is part of a fold out 6 page brochure. Quite a bit of info and specs, and just an observance, but some of the information listed would have a DIYer scratching his head. Full 1 year coverage of warranty. Wouldn't be the worst tool to have stashed in the van...again, if it works. Interesting anyway....


----------



## DeanV

Any lousy tools you want to ship my way? I am looking for a lousy AAA unit, either a Graco FinishPro 395, a horrible Kremlin, or an awful CAT AAA.


----------



## Rcon

DeanV said:


> Any lousy tools you want to ship my way? I am looking for a lousy AAA unit, either a Graco FinishPro 395, a horrible Kremlin, or an awful CAT AAA.


lol!!


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> Any lousy tools you want to ship my way? I am looking for a lousy AAA unit, either a Graco FinishPro 395, a horrible Kremlin, or an awful CAT AAA.


I hear the FP395 is a dog.

I have a capspray CS10000 collecting dust.


----------



## DeanV

I have a full collection of HVLP already. Granted, no cart mounted compressor combo deal, but I just lug around the highest CFM DeWalt compressor that will still run on 110 (it can run on 220 or 110 actually). 

Where did you hear bad concerning the FP 395? I have not heard anything bad yet.


----------



## WAGGZ

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet - I will being finding out how to order one tomorrow. Im a tool slut.



Me too. We ordered ours. Won't be in until mid-May. They only have prototypes now. My SW store manager got to play with one at the sales deal in Orlando the other week. He said it was a little heavy. Sprayed great. Prolly be around tree fiddy + tax. Wish I had it now doing a mother in law suite only has 3 doors to paint, don't wanna fire up the 390 for that. Whoever gets one of these first needs to report back quick.


----------



## Workaholic

Well I will wait untill a great many people have bought one before i try one out. I like to hear or read reviews about things like that. I can see the use as well but even a sprayed products then touched up with a spray of the same material and same tip will still not blend in if it is not flat and in the shadows.


What's the price on the cap spray Chris?


----------



## johnpaint

I think once you figure out how to use a standard airless on a small scale you can do w/out the hvlp.


----------



## Rcon

NEPS.US said:


> I hear the FP395 is a dog.
> 
> I have a capspray CS10000 collecting dust.


I love the 395FP, just depends what your needs for it are. I only shoot clears through it, and it's perfect. 

I've heard of guys using them for clears one day and ceiling paint the next - it aint made for that.


----------



## Mantis

Thing looks intriguing to me. Depending on what it costs, it might be worth having just to be able to pull out and spray a replaced piece of door casing/handrail/etc/whatever. 

I dont think i'd be willing to spend more than $150 on one though. I love the fact it uses standard tips. i'm going to have to look into this thing and see what type of products it can spray, and what are just too heavy for it to move effectively.


----------



## Mantis

... and i still have yet to own an HVLP. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## DeanV

I could not do without my HVLP for spray stain work. It is also nice for furniture pieces.

The finish pro would be for waterborne clears if I get one.


----------



## NEPS.US

johnpaint said:


> I think once you figure out how to use a standard airless on a small scale you can do w/out the hvlp.


Exactly my feelings on the FP395. With ff tips and pressure there is no need to switch over. IMO.

A stand alone HVLP has it's uses but they are not too often for me.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> I could not do without my HVLP for spray stain work. It is also nice for furniture pieces.
> 
> The finish pro would be for waterborne clears if I get one.


:yes:

I agree that would be a good use. I dont do enough (or any) clear spraying to justify the cost.


----------



## Rcon

johnpaint said:


> I think once you figure out how to use a standard airless on a small scale you can do w/out the hvlp.


I'm with DeanV on that - hvlp is great for shooting stains and seal coats. 

I use airless for *latex* fine finish work but when it comes to clears you need low pressure, and low pressure with an airless produces tails. That's where the 395 comes in - I can shoot at 550-750psi and no tails. Can also make a gallon of clear go 3 times as far.


----------



## aaron61

I think it would be great to shoot a single door or something like that.I'm a gadget junkie also.


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> Well I will wait untill a great many people have bought one before i try one out. I like to hear or read reviews about things like that. I can see the use as well but even a sprayed products then touched up with a spray of the same material and same tip will still not blend in if it is not flat and in the shadows.
> 
> 
> What's the price on the cap spray Chris?


I doubt I could get rid of it. The day I did, I would need it. I got rid of a 550 lowboy last year (was my only low rig) and I needed a sprayer in a lift a month later. 

I'll probably drop it off to Mr.FixIt next month to tune up. Thing has sat for a while.


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> I doubt I could get rid of it. The day I did, I would need it. I got rid of a 550 lowboy last year (was my only low rig) and I needed a sprayer in a lift a month later.
> 
> I'll probably drop it off to Mr.FixIt next month to tune up. Thing has sat for a while.


That's the way it is most of the time. Best to sit on stuff, least thats what I tend to do. 
If you buy one of these graco gadgets give it a through testing and give a review of it. 

If there are any graco reps reading this i volunter for the job.


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> That's the way it is most of the time. Best to sit on stuff, least thats what I tend to do.
> If you buy one of these graco gadgets give it a through testing and give a review of it.
> 
> If there are any graco reps reading this i volunter for the job.


I emailed my Graco rep a hour ago to get one in my hands ASAP.


----------



## johnpaint

Rcon said:


> I'm with DeanV on that - hvlp is great for shooting stains and seal coats.
> 
> I use airless for *latex* fine finish work but when it comes to clears you need low pressure, and low pressure with an airless produces tails. That's where the 395 comes in - I can shoot at 550-750psi and no tails. Can also make a gallon of clear go 3 times as far.


have you tried the ff tips on your airless for that? Also do you a have a digital airless? with the digital electronics you can get really low with your airless and keep the pressure up.


----------



## Rcon

johnpaint said:


> have you tried the ff tips on your airless for that? Also do you a have a digital airless? with the digital electronics you can get really low with your airless and keep the pressure up.


Yeah i've got a full set of fft's, but my airless doesn't have digital display.


----------



## Mantis

ive been thinking about getting an hvlp for that very reason, stains. ive been using a pot or cupgun for spraying dye stains and sealer/top coats and its ok. but i think hvlp will give me a better finish. I still want to try an AAA, but i dont know if that's going to happen, Graco rep is being a d*ck to me lately.


----------



## Rcon

Mantis said:


> ive been thinking about getting an hvlp for that very reason, stains. ive been using a pot or cupgun for spraying dye stains and sealer/top coats and its ok. but i think hvlp will give me a better finish. I still want to try an AAA, but i dont know if that's going to happen, Graco rep is being a d*ck to me lately.


Conventional? Lots of mist with those spraying thin materials like stains and sealers. Actually this new graco may be good for that kind of thing - though i'm not sure about anything too caustic with that plastic cup.


----------



## RCP

Graco has a program where you can demo for 60 days.
Anyone ever try it?


----------



## KEEGS

RCP...never tried it, but now that I know about the program I will contact rep to get me one as soon as they are available...Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mantis

RCP said:


> Graco has a program where you can demo for 60 days.
> Anyone ever try it?


Nice. im going to look into this


----------



## DeanV

If you are using the 2001 conventional gun, I know that is what they recommend at the Rollie for the dye stains. I do not think I would dump that for the HVLP gun. Either one should be fine there. I first set up with the 2001 Conventional, but my compressor could not keep up with it, so I switched to the Bink's Mach 1 HVLP with the low air consumption tip. That help a lot, but you still want a GOOD compressor for that as well.


----------



## Wolfgang

Geez, right when I'm ready to retire they have to come out with something like this. It just aint right.....

This old-timer still likes his conventional cup guns. I havent found anything yet that will give me the finish they do...though the Kremlin came close. But conventional is what I started with back in the car painting days.

Be real interested in seeing a review or two.


----------



## johnthepainter

i used to be a tool junkie

now i have everything i need, with extras to boot.

several hvlps collecting dust, airlesses collecting dust (but nice to have a back up)

now im on a big anti-consumerism kick.

except for beer.


----------



## SWGuy

I used one in Orlando a couple of weeks ago. I think it would be a nice addition for a lot of people. One thing the told us is that it needs to be repacked after about 50 gallons, and it can only be repacked 2 times. So it has a life of 150 gallons. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## aaron61

SWGuy said:


> I used one in Orlando a couple of weeks ago. I think it would be a nice addition for a lot of people. One thing the told us is that it needs to be repacked after about 50 gallons, and it can only be repacked 2 times. So it has a life of 150 gallons. Just wanted to let you know.


Well....what did you think of it???
Only packed twice! that sucks
50 gallons! If I were doing say, single front doors on exteriors, I would be running the equivalent of 3 gallons including cleaning so then 17 doors...no thank you!!


----------



## NEPS.US

I just talked to my rep and ordered one. 375 bucks and they haven't hit stores yet. 

This thing isn't meant to shoot a bunch of doors with. If you need to shoot more than a gallon its time to break out a regular airless. This thing is meant for small jobs and touch ups. 50 gallons is a lot of paint to go thru for minor useage. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## aaron61

I just got off the phone with my Rep. He says They won't be available until May.I can't even order 1 yet but I told hom to hold the first 1 he gets for me. He said they just demoed them @ an ICI National show & I believe PACE. He says they are as cool as you can imagine. Finish great! He said he will also come down & demo 1 as soon as he gets it @ our next PDCA Sun Coast Chapter meeting. Sweeeeettttt!!!!!


----------



## johnpaint

Rcon said:


> Yeah i've got a full set of fft's, but my airless doesn't have digital display.


yeah if you are going to shoot at very low pressure it needs to be electronic pump.


----------



## NCPaint1

For less than $500 you could pick up an air assisted Cup Gun. I dont have much confidence in battery powered tools. If I could see any use at all for that tool it would be those crappy closet doors with all the louvers ( think I spelled that right ) They take forever to brush, and you cant roll them. 

It says you get a gallon out of a battery...yeah but for how long? How many Dewalt/Makita batteries have I gone through?.....they dont hold a decent charge after a while.


----------



## Mantis

DeanV said:


> If you are using the 2001 conventional gun, I know that is what they recommend at the Rollie for the dye stains. I do not think I would dump that for the HVLP gun. Either one should be fine there. I first set up with the 2001 Conventional, but my compressor could not keep up with it, so I switched to the Bink's Mach 1 HVLP with the low air consumption tip. That help a lot, but you still want a GOOD compressor for that as well.


That's exactly my set up right now. 5hp 20gallon compressor with a pot and a binks 2001 gun. *spray, spray, wait.... spray spray wait...* Still looking at an AAA, but dumping $2k on a unit i havent gotten to play with doesnt appeal to me.


----------



## Mantis

I guess the ProShot has a sensor that wont allow it to spray if there is pressure loss. It can maintain 2000 psi, but if the battery dies in the middle of a door it wont just drop pressure and leave you with a mess, it will just shut off completely. 

I was also told it doesnt use standard tips either. It looks like it does from the image on the front to me. Supposedly it's quite heavy also. Anyone confirm?

Either way, $500 is a bit much imo. I'd pay maybe $300 or so for it.


----------



## paintpro08

You can find a video here:


----------



## Workaholic

looked pretty damn cool in the video. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61

I'll order 2 right now!!!!!


----------



## aaron61

I'm looking @ convenience & clean up time. Example: Doing an Interior/has 4 louvred doors.BAM/Doin an exterior,need to spray front door red.Won't need a gallon to run through the hose. Buy a quart.BAM! I'm just sayin':thumbsup: If we save an hour or 2 per job plus less material waste. That thing pays for itself pretty quickly. Before you say use a cup gun or pot or HVLP compare,size,needing a compressor and again convenience.


----------



## DeanV

I can see some applications for that. Battery change out is no big deal. You are not going to run it all day. Good for jobs where you would have used an HVLP turbine but better portability and with the film build of an airless (no thinning).


----------



## Woody

aaron61 said:


> I'm looking @ convenience & clean up time. Example: Doing an Interior/has 4 louvred doors.BAM/Doin an exterior,need to spray front door red.Won't need a gallon to run through the hose. Buy a quart.BAM! I'm just sayin':thumbsup:


I got HVLP's for that job.....and there power....plus I can use my HVLP for years ...not 150gal. Then off to spend another $500....wtf

Saving money...IS my job


----------



## aaron61

Woody said:


> I got HVLP's for that job.....and there power....plus I can use my HVLP for years ...not 150gal. Then off to spend another $500....wtf
> 
> Saving money...IS my job


Check my edit


----------



## Rcon

paintpro08 said:


> You can find a video here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDouUhPjS8Y


Okay, I take it back. Maybe it's not so DIY after all. 

Probably buy one of those as soon as it hits the shelves


----------



## RCP

Sweet! If you guys approve, now I know what to get Rob for his birthday!


----------



## WisePainter

For doors and such I like it. I do not have sound on, what size tip was that a 517?!?


----------



## johnpaint

Didn't it seem like it was louder that standard airless?


----------



## aaron61

Put a 211 in the baby and your golden


----------



## NCPaint1

It seems everything is disposable these days. So what if you need a new one after 150 gallons. How much did you just make spraying with it...hell even if it breaks after 50 gallons. How many louvered doors, cabinets, casings, dental moldings.....etc etc, could you spray using 50 gallons. Now multiply that by what you would charge. That thing would pay for itself 100 times over.

Just like the cheap ASM 1700 sprayers I sell ( same as XR-7 ). They're less than $600 new. Will spray out most exterior and interior materials. Usually they dont need repacking until 300 gal-ish....even then it costs less than $60 to repack. They're cheap enough that you can have more than one so you never have down time.


----------



## NEPS.US

Did you guys see the video. It said the $500 model can be repacked.

Just like any new product it will probably take a year to work out the bugs and get a good solid product.

For $500 bucks I could make that think pay for itself in no time.


----------



## buxton finishes

I thought it was interesting that it needs to be repacked at 50 gal and tossed at 100 according to my SW rep. I don't like the idea of dropping 500 dollars on a disposable rig.
Buxton Finishes
http://buxtonfinishes.com


----------



## NCPaint1

buxton finishes said:


> I thought it was interesting that it needs to be repacked at 50 gal and tossed at 100 according to my SW rep. I don't like the idea of dropping 500 dollars on a disposable rig.
> Buxton Finishes
> http://buxtonfinishes.com


I agree, but I think you miss the point. How many louvered doors, casings, cabinets could you spray with 100 gal? If 1 qt does 4 doors....1 gal does 16, 100 gal does 1600 doors. 1600 doors x $25ish a piece = $40,000 I think that would cover the $500 investment.


----------



## KEEGS

NCPaint1...We think alike, If that little gun works like it is supposed to....CHA-CHING$$!! Seriously, it will probably hit the market much in the same way Paslode nailguns did. We offer finish carpentry services, and I use the Paslodes all of the time, no hoses, compressors etc. When I see guys dragging all of that crap out of their vans I have to chuckle...and feel bad a bit. I am no expert, but I havea good feeling about this technology. I say bring it on Graco...screw May 1st, I want that gun for Monday!


----------



## buxton finishes

NCPaint1 said:


> I agree, but I think you miss the point. How many louvered doors, casings, cabinets could you spray with 100 gal? If 1 qt does 4 doors....1 gal does 16, 100 gal does 1600 doors. 1600 doors x $25ish a piece = $40,000 I think that would cover the $500 investment.


That's true, but at the same time I'd rather drop an extra $100.00 for a small Graco pump that would give me greater versatility and life. You are not going to use the Pro Shot for volume with the quart container. So with your logic and numbers (though I've never gotten 4 doors out of a quart), if I was doing multiple doors I'd want to pull out a rig and drop it into a gal container. If it was a small project where I might want to use the Pro Shot, the time to set up for spraying to pull it out, I would probably just want to brush it out. I guess it depends on how much you plan to use it.

http://buxtonfinishes.com


----------



## NCPaint1

buxton finishes said:


> That's true, but at the same time I'd rather drop an extra $100.00 for a small Graco pump that would give me greater versatility and life. You are not going to use the Pro Shot for volume with the quart container. So with your logic and numbers (though I've never gotten 4 doors out of a quart), if I was doing multiple doors I'd want to pull out a rig and drop it into a gal container. If it was a small project where I might want to use the Pro Shot, the time to set up for spraying to pull it out, I would probably just want to brush it out. I guess it depends on how much you plan to use it.
> 
> http://buxtonfinishes.com


Thats what Im saying, if you have a ton of stuff to do on a job...its probably better to get out the big rig. BUT, how many times have ou gone to a job to touch up a sprayed door.....or missed a closet door? Or have just a few louvered doors that arent worth busting out the big rig to spray, but take forever to brush? Of course you arent going to use it for volume, you are going to use it to speed up those PITA small or missed things.


Wait....why am I defending Graco.....I cant even sell this thing.:blink:


----------



## Wolfgang

Because before long other mfgs will have their own versions on the market....


----------



## Latexpert

*video of Graco handheld sprayer*

found this on youtube -


----------



## aaron61

That was already posted #53 but thanks anyway!~!


----------



## Andyman

Got my hands on one today at the SW ProShow. I liked it. Obviously it's for small projects requiring less than a gallon of product. A door or two would be ideal as well as a 10x10 popcorn ceiling. I could up sell bedroom ceilings while I am doing the walls and pay for this rig in no time. It felt good to the hand, not too heavy to me. It takes a wide range of tips, although they are a special tip to that rig. It sprayed well, just like an airless. The only downside I see, is the longevity. However, ROI will outweigh the negative. I will buy one, maybe the second generation.


----------



## Tonyg

I want it! I will definitely take a look at them. They sound a bit overpriced even in the $300-$375 range though. I could see $150-$225 being a very easy and quick decision but catch me on a good day and I'll drop the extra buck.

I have a small job to do next week in a custom home with two built in wall shelving units with a couple of cabinet doors each - not the right setting or enough work to set up a sprayer - with this little bugger I could I could easily turn 3.5 days into 2 days AND get a spray finish.


----------



## Workaholic

He's something



How many of you guys have pre ordered one of these?


----------



## Painting Away

My SW said it was going to be around 300.00. It was comparable to the graco 395. But compact. After you have you maximum sprays per sprayer you can get another repack kit and use again. I need one now!! I wish they would have told us when they were available and not have us wait


----------



## Painting Away

Our SW story wouldn't let us pre order??


----------



## VASWrep

*$400 for 400 qts*

My Graco rep tells me they only support 1 repack. Packing kits will run ~$40 so I'm sure we'll be trying 2nd repacks or maybe even more until we find the real life of those wearable/non-replaceable parts.

If you only get 1 repack then you're spending one dollar every time you refill it...:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl

*Confirmed info on the ProShot*

I have some confirmed info on the Graco ProShot exclusive to Sherwin Williams posted on jackpauhl.com

Here are two videos shooting doors and a 3rd video showing how fast to load the sprayer with paint and prime it.
















Graco ProShot more info


----------



## deluxe

Looks great, but after spraying a quart of paint with it you will need to run at least a gallon of water/thinner to clean it up.So the 50 gal life would be more like 50 quarts right? Or am i missing something i mean you will have to clean it...


----------



## jack pauhl

deluxe said:


> Looks great, but after spraying a quart of paint with it you will need to run at least a gallon of water/thinner to clean it up.So the 50 gal life would be more like 50 quarts right? Or am i missing something i mean you will have to clean it...


From the fluid tube to the tip is 3 oz. The tip, guard and inline filter is all one piece seen in the photo and the tip is reversible. RAC5 and RACX do not work on the ProShot.










I'll try to get a video of the cleanup. Basically if you use the drop-in liners, you dump paint back, toss liner and pull fluid tube from unit and rinse under sink. The fluid tube has a filter on the bottom that snaps off for easy clean-up. The tip assembly easily rinses under the sink but should always shoot water through the tip too. 3 oz isnt much to push out, then simply repeat a couple times.

The ProShot comes with 2 reversible tips (211 & 515) the other tip sizes available are 411, 213, 413, 315, 515, 517 (max size 0.17)

Here is a photo immediately after I sprayed the green door in the video.









The photo below was taken shortly after the door was dry to touch but not leveled out. 










One of the cool features of the Graco ProShot is that it does auto viscosity. It determines what you are trying to spray and adjusts pressure accordingly. For thinner materials there is a fluid restriction plug you simply insert into the fluid inlet.


----------



## deluxe

Thanks JP


----------



## zx-6

Thanks JP, great stuff and great info


----------



## johnpaint

Thanks JP for the info


----------



## ProWallGuy

Did that red door in the video cover in one coat?


----------



## jack pauhl

ProWallGuy said:


> Did that red door in the video cover in one coat?


It would be 1 coat if not for the deep bevel.


----------



## vermontpainter

do we have to go to the blog to find out if it earns "jp approved" status?


----------



## PatsPainting

Really nice - That green door came out awesome, nice job.



> One of the cool features of the Graco ProShot is that it does auto viscosity. It determines what you are trying to spray and adjusts pressure accordingly.


How does this thing determine what your spraying? 

Thanks

Pat


----------



## jack pauhl

vermontpainter said:


> do we have to go to the blog to find out if it earns "jp approved" status?


I have the ProShot for testing purposes, no review at this time.


----------



## NEPS.US

jack pauhl said:


> I have the ProShot for testing purposes, no review at this time.



Would you buy one now or wait for the next generation to come out with all the "bugs" taken out.


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

*ProShot*

Hey, I am a manager in a SW in MA and I used the Pro Shot at our National Sales Meeting. It was nice. Sprayed nice. I am not a professional, but I would agree with it should not be used for extended use, but for small projects, or trim. I bet it would be good.


----------



## jack pauhl

NEPS.US said:


> Would you buy one now or wait for the next generation to come out with all the "bugs" taken out.


I wouldn't hesitate to buy one now that it seamlessly fit right into our line of work. The more its on the job, the more stuff you find it works perfect for. For example: the house we shot the other day with a 395 had a single bathroom door and jamb missing. We wont be back to that house until t-ups and the ProShot will be perfect for shooting that single door rather than brushing it twice.

Exterior phypon pieces. (fake peak vents). If the pieces are laying around in the garage the ProShot is perfect for spraying them. 

Heres another, bid a job of 57 houses in a community. Meaning spray the front door and shutters on all 57 houses moving right from one house to next door. There is no better way to spray all 57 of those doors in place with the door closed. Its perfect really. Say on Monday you drive around the community and shoot red. Drive up, mask it off, shoot it, back to the car, drive to next house that gets red etc. 

Its pretty damn cool. It can pay for itself fast. It really is the missing link between the brush and a regular airless.


----------



## WisePainter

jack pauhl said:


> Heres another, bid a job of 57 houses in a community. Meaning spray the front door and shutters on all 57 houses moving right from one house to next door. There is no better way to spray all 57 of those doors in place with the door closed. Its perfect really.





GuyWhoKnows said:


> I am not a professional, but I would agree with it should not be used for extended use, but for small projects, or trim. I bet it would be good.


I will stick with my touch up gun and compressor unit, or pick up a Wagner for about $300 less. 
I see it as a touch up gun more than anything else.
Sorry, I am the last to buy a new "toy"...I need that money for tools.


----------



## vermontpainter

Jack Pauhl is starting to look pretty darn good in this crowd.


----------



## NEPS.US

The $500 is not the issue if the machine works well.


----------



## RCP

RCP said:


> Graco has a program where you can demo for 60 days.
> Anyone ever try it?


Did anyone ever try this?
I showed the vids (thanks JP!) to Rob, he wants one for sure, for touch up on new construction and doors.


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> Did anyone ever try this?
> I showed the vids (thanks JP!) to Rob, he wants one for sure, for touch up on new construction and doors.


I contacted them about it and was pretty specific about what I was interested in and recieved some pretty nice literature for the thing. I guess I lack the clout that JP has.


----------



## johnpaint

WisePainter said:


> I will stick with my touch up gun and compressor unit, or pick up a Wagner for about $300 less.
> I see it as a touch up gun more than anything else.
> Sorry, I am the last to buy a new "toy"...I need that money for tools.


Wise, you really got to stop thinking small if you are going to do anything with your life.


----------



## aaron61

I can't wait to get my hands on about 3 or 4 of em...1 for each crew leader


----------



## jack pauhl

aaron61 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on about 3 or 4 of em...1 for each crew leader


I agree, having one ProShot is not enough. Its too simple and handy to pull out and shoot something. Just like grabbing your cordless drill. I've already been in a situation where I had to wait on paint to dry to 2nd coat something because I didn't want to load a new color for something else and go back to the first color. I'm impatient like that when it comes to getting a ton of loose ends finished.


----------



## Wolfgang

Jack, thanks for the vids and info on this. One question: In the vids you're using two hands to hold it. Is the design of it requiring two hand operation? I'm being serious, not slamming you in the least.

Wolf


----------



## jack pauhl

Wolfgang said:


> Jack, thanks for the vids and info on this. One question: In the vids you're using two hands to hold it. Is the design of it requiring two hand operation? I'm being serious, not slamming you in the least.
> 
> Wolf


Good question. It feels a bit odd holding a quart of paint with your arm extended out. The red door video shows me holding the gun below the cup and the green door video you see me holding the top of the gun. Not sure which I like better. I shot a door a minute ago and naturally held the top of the gun again without thought.


----------



## jimbeam58

Wow never would have thought that graco would try to appeal to home owners like wagner.:hang:


----------



## AztecPainting

jack pauhl said:


> I have some confirmed info on the Graco ProShot exclusive to Sherwin Williams posted on jackpauhl.com
> 
> Here are two videos shooting doors and a 3rd video showing how fast to load the sprayer with paint and prime it.
> 
> Getting the Sprayer ready
> 
> Shooting a door green
> 
> Shooting a red door
> 
> Graco ProShot more info


Hmm it seems like it works awesome but I'm scared of buying it because I'm left handed, I watched your video painting this doors and noticed it has a side metal handle on the left side, can you change that handle on the right side as well? I hope it is a left handed friendly...


----------



## jack pauhl

AztecPainting said:


> Hmm it seems like it works awesome but I'm scared of buying it because I'm left handed, I watched your video painting this doors and noticed it has a side metal handle on the left side, can you change that handle on the right side as well? I hope it is a left handed friendly...


I'm not sure, the one I have is not the finished product. The ladder hook you see on the side pulls out and slides in. I wouldn't think you would have a problem.


----------



## BADPIG

I like the guy in the top right picture of the brochure. He's spraying a door inside with no mask of any kind. Does this new product somehow make the paint we use completely non toxic?

Sorry...guess all that safety / osha training stuck with me!

James.


----------



## johnpaint

BADPIG said:


> I like the guy in the top right picture of the brochure. He's spraying a door inside with no mask of any kind. Does this new product somehow make the paint we use completely non toxic?
> 
> Sorry...guess all that safety / osha training stuck with me!
> 
> James.


I suppose you have never done this?


----------



## paintpro08

Hi,

have you heard anything when this sprayer will be available? May is coming soon :yes:


----------



## patriotbil

Tried it at a trade show, it worked very well with unthinned latex, good atomization, no paint splatters. Unlike a buzz gun this operates similar to an airless , less power of course, with a 3/4 full cup of paint it was well balanced not heavy like the 18v buzzers.
I sprayed a 6 panel door that I would consider a good finish. HVLP I would consider a higher quality finish. Quick set up and spray. How about using it for spray cut in ? This is not a DIY cheapie tool it has a lot of uses.
The people at GRACO didn't like me calling it a tag tool, oh well in the wrong hands it could creat graffiti havoc
I.m buying two.


----------



## johnpaint

My SW rep called me the other day and said mine will be in soon.I think he said like $430 for the unit.


----------



## Tonyg

Saw it advertised here for $449 :no: Not gonna happen until the price comes down for me.


----------



## jack pauhl

paintpro08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> have you heard anything when this sprayer will be available? May is coming soon :yes:


Second week of May, limited quantities. If your SW store already has a Graco TRADEWORKS Display, those stores will see them first. 

please dont quote me on that... you know how those PRO SHOWS are.


----------



## jack pauhl

You are all welcome! Also, any of you who PM'd or emailed me specific product related questions... I'm still working with GRACO on what limitations the PROShot has with epoxies or any other coatings. I will respond back to everyone.


----------



## Paint The Town

*Handy new addition*

I had the pleasure of trying one out the other day, and it works as well as advertised. I've been using Gracos for over 10 years now, and it has about the power of a Graco 390. It should be great for doors, shutters, test patches, touch-up work, etc. I have one on order and should have more feedback once it's been in the field for a while.


----------



## ACPINTER

Just picked up my Graco ProShot today and this thing is SWEET !!!!


----------



## jm1841

Rcon said:


> Err...I love most things Graco but that looks much like a DIY tool, not a pro tool. Regardless of the picture they have on the brochure I would not use that to spray siding!
> 
> The fact that the cup is plastic limits its use - not going to run lacquer thinner though it without it melting.
> 
> Better off with a real HVLP if you're looking at that kind of sprayer.



Actually, this sprayer is nothing like the little DIY wagner units at HD that last two sprays. These kits come with 2 18V batteries, charger, different syphon tubes to spray vertically up and down and put out 2000 psi. I was at training the other day and actually got to use one before they hit the shelves. Everyone's posts about intended use are correct though. This is something you would use for doors, trim, soffit, touch ups, very small jobs etc. It is an airless however, so yes, a HVLP would be better for fine finish jobs. I have already presold 4 in a week.


----------



## aaron61

Pickin up 2 This Thursday!


----------



## NEPS.US

Picking up two tomorrow morning.


----------



## aaron61

NEPS.US said:


> Picking up two tomorrow morning.


Did you get yours yet??
Ours came in Today.Having my supervisor pick them up in the morning.At our PDCA chapter meeting this evening we had our Graco rep demo it & the 5900 Gmax....Sweeetttt!!!! machine! I've got a couple of nice videos on it I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## NEPS.US

No. Not in until the proshow on tuesday. Cant wait.


----------



## DeanV

NEPS, pm me before you put one on the for sale board. Keep it nice and clean if you could.


----------



## aaron61

I was telling the Rep about JP demoing 1 and he seemed very interested in knowing how that was possible because only the reps were supposed to have them.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> NEPS, pm me before you put one on the for sale board. Keep it nice and clean if you could.


Trust me Dean. If it sucks I will probably smash it into a million pieces. Nothing pisses me off more than a malfunctioning sprayer or gun.


----------



## aaron61

I took this video @ our Sun Coast PDCA meetin last night.


----------



## SMPainting

Thanks for the video. I was supposed to get one yesterday but they sold out at the warehouse. I was told they would be in next Thursday. I had a perfect job to use it on dang it. I got to try one out last week at a store demo. On a selling point, think about the savings in thinner. If you have to shoot a small job and you have to clean out your airless with the 50 foot hose.


----------



## Workaholic

Nice informative video Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

Thanks Aaron!


----------



## johnpaint

Well, I got one now but haven't had time to even open the box.


----------



## Last Craftsman

jm1841 said:


> different syphon tubes to spray vertically up and down



What do you mean? I looked at the accessories and I did not see this.

When you say different siphon tubes for vertical spraying, do you mean you have to insert a specific syphon tube to spray vertically? Or can it be adjusted on the fly so that you can spray any angle you want without taking the gun apart?

Thanks.


----------



## Marion

Got mine last week. Sweet. Saved me a lot of time on some new dental mold. I plan to always have one in the paint buggy.


----------



## alpinecrick

RCP said:


> Graco has a program where you can demo for 60 days.
> Anyone ever try it?


 
Yes--with HVLP's. Three times. I still think an HVLP is one of the more over-hyped sprayers out there.................



Casey


----------



## jack pauhl

aaron61 said:


> I was telling the Rep about JP demoing 1 and he seemed very interested in knowing how that was possible because only the reps were supposed to have them.


Reps are not painters... I never want to see a rep demo me anything


----------



## johnpaint

Well I used mine for the first time the other day painting a door, very disappointed with the results. I had to brush the door out to make it look good enough. The spray coming out of the Pro shot is pulsating and so does not spray a consistent spray, leaving flat and shinny spots.Basic flashing. I took it back to SW, because I really have no use for it now if it can't leave a door without flashing.


----------



## Felan Painting

KEEGS said:


> SO, I was at the local SW store, and one of the reps handed me a brochure for a new battery powered spray gun from Graco, it was the ProShot cordless airless sprayer, available exclusively through SW. I must say, this thing looks pretty wicked, and I could think of about a 1000 uses for it. But, always the skeptic, I must ask the members here if anyone else has knowledge of/or has had a chance to demo or buy one? The rep told me the kit is going to run around 500.oo. Look forward to any feedback!


Hey there,yes I went to a demo during a pro show. I used it and liked it very much. It's the use of an airless without the whip for quick turns of small jobs that you would want to spray. shutters ,doors,fence,even siding if you want walls latice etc...it's pretty much a throw away. Only good for 100 gal or 20 5s But the money you can save is GREAT!! No not worth a repack although you can pack it once they say. so ??? the kit cost me $449.00 the overspray is that of a full size airless. It comes with two 18 volt batteries sprays 411-515 size tips. its the power of a big boy without the line/whip intended for small areas but ...hey make ur $$ do whole house throw away charge to a job move on buy another. We are on our 3rd one . bought two to start Luvem!!


----------



## johnpaint

Yeah, we know all that, now go spray a door.


----------



## aaron61

Felan Painting said:


> Hey there,yes I went to a demo during a pro show. I used it and liked it very much. It's the use of an airless without the whip for quick turns of small jobs that you would want to spray. shutters ,doors,fence,even siding if you want walls latice etc...it's pretty much a throw away. Only good for 100 gal or 20 5s But the money you can save is GREAT!! No not worth a repack although you can pack it once they say. so ??? the kit cost me $449.00 the overspray is that of a full size airless. It comes with two 18 volt batteries sprays 411-515 size tips. its the power of a big boy without the line/whip intended for small areas but ...hey make ur $$ do whole house throw away charge to a job move on buy another. We are on our 3rd one . bought two to start Luvem!!


Are you crazy?That thing goes through a quart in no time flat! If I saw 1 of my guys doing more than a few doors with ! of ours I would fire him right on the spot. By the way,use the restrictor pin and you'll get a better finish for your doors.We also just picked up a couple of 211 tips,Sweet!


----------



## johnpaint

Does the restrictor pin keep it from pulsating?


----------



## aaron61

johnpaint said:


> Does the restrictor pin keep it from pulsating?


No,we haven't had that problem.Was your battery fully charged? Was it primed good?


----------



## johnpaint

Yes to both, but thanks.


----------



## mistcoat

Here's the UK/Euro version. The cup looks a lot deeper, I wonder why the difference?

We got blokes questioning already that why does our version look cheaper quality?
We normally get our pants pulled down over here.

It's also $920 inc. Your money.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Tim I'll sell you a brand new US version for $700 plus shipping :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> Tim I'll sell you a brand new US version for $700 plus shipping :laughing:


I can lowball that bid since I am a smaller company. :lol:


----------



## mistcoat

ewingpainting.net said:


> Tim I'll sell you a brand new US version for $700 plus shipping :laughing:


Thank you very much for your kind offer, Gabe :thumbsup:
But I already have a man I deal with whose shipping costs, are by far the best this side of the equator.

> > > > > > See Below < < < < < < 
v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v



Workaholic said:


> I can lowball that bid since I am a smaller company. :lol:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Chit! I'm used to being lowballed, mine are firm and don't sag low at all. You get what you pay for. :lol:


----------



## mistcoat

ewingpainting.net said:


> Chit! I'm used to being lowballed, mine are firm and don't sag low at all. *You get what you pay for*. :lol:


Not in the UK you don't :no:


----------



## caman agus sliotar

*additional use*

Just found this site. Fun stuff. Purchased a proshot from Sherwin last month and just used it today. I broke it out to spot prime an exterior repaint. Worked great for that. I noticed a bit of pulsing initially but it went away after the first few trigger pulls. 
I'd say it's comparable to a 390 more or less. It is a bit heavy after a while and it's a wee bit annoying to refill but it makes priming after scraping/grinding exteriors much simpler than running around with a brush, roller or dragging out the sprayer. Just not having to reposition the sprayer after two sides makes it worth the price. (Almost)
A few complaints; weight, refilling and if you forget to move the lever before rotating the tip to reverse position it will spin the arrow but not the actual tip. I spent about fifteen minutes trying to figure out the problem before finally getting it mastered.
Read the manual, right. 
I'm not sure it's exactly a HO unit as mentioned somewhere in this thread but a pro painter could easily go without one and not miss it.
I'd feel a bit better about recomending it if the price point was around $350 or so. Or if it had a little longer life span, say 100 gallons before being rebuilt, then an additional 100 gallons.
The rep I talked to along with my salesman( Yeah, I know. Salesmen.) say it's good for more than Gracos copy indicates. They claim it's a case of Graco covering their arse, just in case. The motor is what craps out. The rep seemed to believe a third rebuild was possible and that about 50 to 85 gallons could be shot between rebuilds. 
We'll see. 
Cheers.

PS, super humid, been on the beer since 4ish, central time so text probly a bit murky, sorry.


----------



## StefanC

I bought mine last month also, still haven't found anything to use it for though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Hey NEPS, did I miss your review on the ProShot? Did it end up in a million pieces?


----------



## paintpro1966

*demo*

I am having one demoed 2morrow


----------



## johnpaint

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey NEPS, did I miss your review on the ProShot? Did it end up in a million pieces?


My bet it will end in a million very small pieces.


----------



## johnpaint

paintpro1966 said:


> I am having one demoed 2morrow


All I can say is be sure to look at your painting from the side and I bet you will see a lot of flashing.


----------



## DeanV

Why would there be more flashing with the proshot sprayer? Does it apply the paint very unevenly?


----------



## johnpaint

DeanV said:


> Why would there be more flashing with the proshot sprayer? Does it apply the paint very unevenly?


It did with the one I bought. I wanted to do doors and trim work and hoped it would work out but it didn't.


----------



## Andyman

I've used my ProShot many times already and love it for small jobs. No uneven spraying here. Here is one job that I used it for recently. Cabinet shop built mahogany shutters that I primed and painted.


----------



## johnpaint

Maybe I just got a bad one.I tried


----------



## Workaholic

johnpaint said:


> Maybe I just got a bad one.I tried


Take it back. The thing is still under warranty.


----------



## johnpaint

Workaholic said:


> Take it back. The thing is still under warranty.


I did, I just got my money back. I will wait until I feel they have works what I see a bugs out before getting another one. I think in a couple of years the price will go down when others start making them anyway.


----------



## Workaholic

johnpaint said:


> I did, I just got my money back. I will wait until I feel they have works what I see a bugs out before getting another one. I think in a couple of years the price will go down when others start making them anyway.


I totally agree.


----------



## johnpaint

If you think about it for the money they want for them, and the problems I had with it I was pissed. I tried to paint a door with it and granite it was a hot day, but the paint was coming out in pulsations, you could hear and see the spray pressure go up and down, leaving heavy and light spray pattern as you moved across the door.I think it has something to do with the revolutions of the piston.


----------



## dim715

any positive feedbacks on pro shot?i just got mine for 120 brand new in box and havent tried it yet.


----------



## aaron61

So you are saying you only paid $120???? Please let me know where you received such a great deal so that I may bring this to the attention of my sales rep! I thank you in advance kind Sir.


----------



## vermontpainter

I'll be firing mine up in the shop soon. I have a butt load of cabinet doors and shelving to road test it on.


----------



## aaron61

vermontpainter said:


> I'll be firing mine up in the shop soon. I have a butt load of cabinet doors and shelving to road test it on.


It might be good to test out like that but I would probably just stick with 1 of our rigs & a small tip (211) or something like that for a bunch of cabinet doors.

My guys have really been finding them incredibly handy.


----------



## vermontpainter

aaron61 said:


> It might be good to test out like that but I would probably just stick with 1 of our rigs & a small tip (211) or something like that for a bunch of cabinet doors.
> 
> My guys have really been finding them incredibly handy.


I've done airless with fft in the shop and it's a lot of work in terms of overspray and cleanup. If this thing provides an efficiency and convenience while delivering the same level of finish I will be impressed.


----------



## aaron61

It has some punch to it. Make sure you use the restrictor pin(piece of plastic) and get a smaller tip then what comes with it. You can't control the pressure


----------



## Lambrecht

Just ordered one for 419.00 from my sherwin paint rep. I have a lot of projects lined up that I hope it will work as advertised to save me time and make me money.


----------



## DeanV

vermontpainter said:


> I've done airless with fft in the shop and it's a lot of work in terms of overspray and cleanup. If this thing provides an efficiency and convenience while delivering the same level of finish I will be impressed.



I am not sure I see shop finishing of multiple items as its strong point. If the pressure is not adjustable, then you could end up with more overspray than a full size pump. Also, I would not want to be constantly refilling the quart cup for any volume work. I suppose a good place to test it out though, just not the best place to make money with it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Mines on the shelf at Vista Paints. I see it every time I need to get tape. I can think of no better use for it but it's beautiful display.


----------



## johnpaint

wing and I are going to split the cost of one, right wing?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

johnpaint said:


> wing and I are going to split the cost of one, right wing?


If you pay for the shipping when I need it for a door. :laughing:


----------



## VanDamme

johnpaint said:


> If you think about it for the money they want for them, and the problems I had with it I was pissed. I tried to paint a door with it and granite it was a hot day, but the paint was coming out in pulsations, you could hear and see the spray pressure go up and down, leaving heavy and light spray pattern as you moved across the door.I think it has something to do with the revolutions of the piston.


Did you exchange it and try another one?


----------



## Rcon

johnpaint said:


> If you think about it for the money they want for them, and the problems I had with it I was pissed. I tried to paint a door with it and granite it was a hot day, but the paint was coming out in pulsations, you could hear and see the spray pressure go up and down, leaving heavy and light spray pattern as you moved across the door.I think it has something to do with the revolutions of the piston.


They probably should have made them gas powered with at least 200 horse power. 

Blow the freaking doors of the hinges - but they're sufficiently covered in paint


----------



## johnpaint

VanDamme said:


> Did you exchange it and try another one?


No I just took it back, It sat in the garage a month before I could find a use for it and when I did that happen. I just figured it wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## straight_lines

Was talking with a friend who barely uses his as well, but he thinks being able to do hard to reach gables with it twice a month is worth it. I just can't see me spending the money to buy one right now.


----------



## johnpaint

I really do think though we haven't seen what this will do to invention. Within the next five years you will see a lot of good stuff coming from this direction.


----------



## vermontpainter

I just spent the morning with my 540 spraying drywall. Then i spent the afternoon with my proshot spraying 74 cabinet shelves and doors in the shop for a job. I like it. A lot.


----------



## DeanV

I thought you brushed all your trim work 

Shop work is one of the last places I could see my self using it. I think I would use it more for exterior stuff that I would normally brush because hauling out a regular pump would take too much time (set-up to clean-up).


----------



## vermontpainter

Tight deadline on an interior with 6 large builtins for a total of 74 pc. I'm sprayin!

It was pretty nice not to be dragging a hose around and listening to a machine. Minimal overspray too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

With that kind of usage, you'll blow out those packings in no time.


----------



## DeanV

So is it pretty quiet then? I would have guessed it would be loud.


----------



## vermontpainter

I don't care if I have to get it repacked or even buy a new one every 200 hours. In 3 hours today it made money. 

Dean, pretty quiet, especially after a morning with my 540.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Graco will love you.


----------



## vermontpainter

My shop is like the island of misfit tools. I can see uses for this one. If I can depreciate a tool at a minimal impact to my rates and make money with it, gotta look at it. All snob factor aside. Sure, you can get a better finish with other machines, but at what cost and convenience?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Wasn't judging you brother. I was doing the math in my head. IF, you used it 30 hrs a week. Your looking at a $350 bill every 2 months max. vrs using a bigger unit.


----------



## vermontpainter

I can't see 30 hours per week in it. I'm thinking 30-60 per year, at which point it starts looking good. It's a nice convenience option.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I can how it could be.


----------



## Rob

I'm still waiting for them to come in here. I think it will be tits for touch up and doing doors that I always have to go back and do one here or there.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

vermontpainter said:


> I can't see 30 hours per week in it. I'm thinking 30-60 per year, at which point it starts looking good. It's a nice convenience option.


Although you'd probably have to own it for it to be of convenience. If I come upon a job that I feel it would be of benifit. I'd be owning one or two.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Rob said:


> I'm still waiting for them to come in here. I think it will be tits for touch up and doing doors that I always have to go back and do one here or there.


I can see it working for your gig. Since you don't even own a roller or a brush. :lol: 
JK


----------



## Rob

or one of those tray thingys everyone is so excited about!


----------



## vermontpainter

I agree


----------



## vermontpainter

Minimal overspray.


----------



## Rcon

vermontpainter said:


> Minimal overspray.


That's a good looking drying rack you got going there!

Which proshot did you go with? The repackable model or the other one? We have the 50-60 gallon life ones here going for 350 or so - they look awesome for touch up work. 

New shop almost done?


----------



## vermontpainter

Alec

I got the repack-able model. Yes, those racks work well for parts and pieces 
as well as dimension lumber. The new shop is getting close. Drywall is done, can't find the time to spray it out! Soon. Should be moving in by the end of august.


----------



## 6126

Nice shop you have there Scott.


----------



## straight_lines

Scott its good to see you are getting your money out of it.


----------



## vermontpainter

Just ran anotherg batch this morning. 3 gallons through it so far and still liking it.


----------



## ccpainting

just got into this post late and wanted to ask a question......instead of reading all the pages i thought the upside to this sprayer is the minimal overspray it has.....anybody think that is true. compared to the airless sprayer i have...thanks, i am going to buy one from porter tommorrow because it is 50.00 cheaper than swp


----------



## vermontpainter

Do you see much overspray in my pic? I didn't even cover my trophy deer heads.


----------



## ccpainting

so its as good buy? i am going to pick one up at porter for 389 tommorrow....do a bunch of interior doors. thats what i thought was a cool thing,not much overspray. is there 2 models? i can only find one


----------



## StefanC

There's one that you can repack once and one you can't repack at all.


----------



## vermontpainter

I shot finish coats this morning and then again this afternoon. Still loving it.


----------



## vermontpainter

5 gallons through it. Still good. The cabinet parts are looking good. Delivering the first batch tomorrow.


----------



## johnpaint

vermontpainter said:


> 5 gallons through it. Still good. The cabinet parts are looking good. Delivering the first batch tomorrow.


I don't understand, if you are doing a job that takes that much paint,and very good even coverage, why are you using a cup gun, unless it's a job you don't really care about.


----------



## vermontpainter

johnpaint said:


> I don't understand, if you are doing a job that takes that much paint,and very good even coverage, why are you using a cup gun, unless it's a job you don't really care about.


It's cabinet parts that I'm doing in the shop. 72 pieces. I mostly wanted to see what this thing could do. I had my other sprayers sitting right there on the floor as I didn't expect to stick with the proshot through the prime coat. I was pleasantly surprised. There is something liberating about not dragging a hose around in the shop. And I kinda do care about this job. That's why I'm doing it.


----------



## johnpaint

vermontpainter said:


> It's cabinet parts that I'm doing in the shop. 72 pieces. I mostly wanted to see what this thing could do. I had my other sprayers sitting right there on the floor as I didn't expect to stick with the proshot through the prime coat. I was pleasantly surprised. There is something liberating about not dragging a hose around in the shop. And I kinda do care about this job. That's why I'm doing it.


I see I woke you up, I love it. No man, glad it's working out for you.


----------



## vermontpainter

johnpaint said:


> I see I woke you up, I love it. No man, glad it's working out for you.


Huh? You been spreading that yerrow enamor again? I not farrowing you hyah.


----------



## johnpaint

vermontpainter said:


> Huh? You been spreading that yerrow enamor again? I not farrowing you hyah.


hyah? You being mean?


----------



## vermontpainter

johnpaint said:


> hyah? You being mean?


Trying to pronounce like Eric cart man...pardon the spelling, my iPad doesn't recognize cart man as a word


----------



## Lambrecht

I just got my Pro Shot today, was wondering what size tips are working best for different projects? ie. 211 for cabinet doors, etc.


----------



## RCP

Look at the picture someone just sent me!


----------



## vermontpainter

Nice!


----------



## NEPS.US

I'm picking one up tomorrow for a built in.


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> Look at the picture someone just sent me!


By the look on his face you are going to have to step it up on Christmas.


----------



## RCP

Haha, he is probably going to kill me when he sees this! 

That is actually a huge show of emotion from him!:whistling2:

Kenny looks happier!


----------



## aaron61

That's the same face he makes when he collects a check!


----------



## johnpaint

RCP said:


> Look at the picture someone just sent me!


You boy friend has long hair.


----------



## RCP

johnpaint said:


> You boy friend has long hair.


My boyfriend is the one with the short hair


----------



## johnpaint

RCP said:


> My boyfriend is the one with the short hair


That reminds me of an old song.


----------



## NEPS.US

I primed 2 built-in's in each of three houses today. I thought the rig was easy to use and worked great. I will be buying units for each truck and trailer. I think these will be nice little money makers.


----------



## NEPS.US

I should add that I did think it was a little awkward to use in tight areas. I really couldnt hit the toe kicks or the back side of the header in the built-in but for the right job I think it will be great. We could of used them a few weeks ago for some big dental moldings and I would use them to shoot out a ceiling. 

The cup was a little messy and it did take a little work to clean in the end.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Don't all paint tools take a lil work to clean? :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter

So far it appears that neps and I are the only ones who have anything good to say about the proshot.

Having put some hard hours on mine, I find all the rumors I'd heard about it to be pretty funny. It's a good tool. Like any tool, you just have to know where it's useful to you.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Ha Ha, I was just laughing at that too. :laughing: ohhhh! To funny.


----------



## KLaw

vermontpainter said:


> So far it appears that neps and I are the only ones who have anything good to say about the proshot.
> 
> Having put some hard hours on mine, I find all the rumors I'd heard about it to be pretty funny. It's a good tool. Like any tool, you just have to know where it's useful to you.


Spoken like some true champs. We yanked off some porch railings and sprayed them with the pro-shot. Results were awesome.


----------



## aaron61

My guys love em!!! Have been using them several times a week.Touch ups,Doors, Wrought iron furniture,etc....


----------



## JNLP

I'm finally gonna suck it up and get one. Pretty much just for built-ins & doors, but yeah I think it'll be worth every penny when those items get installed/arrive late the sprayer is no longer out & in use. Can think of a few times in the past month I wish I had one.


----------



## aaron61

I have 3


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> My guys love em!!! Have been using them several times a week.Touch ups,Doors, Wrought iron furniture,etc....


Good call. We will buy a couple more of these bad boys. ROI is simply too eazy - IMO.


----------



## Rob

You guys suck!
I had so many times in the last few weeks to use it, I was the first one from my store to get one and now I got nothin to to use it on!

I did spray part of wall just to see, I like:thumbup:


----------



## Andyman

Love mine but I'm having spitting issues upon trigger release. Anyone else?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Huh! Look like more have positive thing to say about the proshot. So its not just Ver & Neps. :blink: :blink:


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Huh! Look like more have positive thing to say about the proshot. So its not just Ver & Neps. :blink: :blink:


Gabe 

Must have been one of your other personalities in post #3:

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-airless-proshot-9230/


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Scott, just play'n with ya.
:laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter

:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

However, I still haven't seen a valid reason to buy one for me. I know my post may have been a bit immature. But hey this be the internet wtf.


----------



## DeanV

I picked one up last week. Shot 32 shutters in the shop with Aura exterior semi-gloss. I was getting some spits out of the gun (not bad, but some). The pace is critical to get the right pattern (no banding across the pattern). I think I like it with the fine finish plug in place best. The battery did not quite last 1 gallon though. Without the fine finish adapter, it will lay the paint on pretty quickly.

I am curious if I will end up using it on the occasional interior cabinet or book case in an occupied setting (typical repaint scenarios). Not sure, but I can think of a book case I have coming up that a zip wall, some plastic and spray away sounds tempting on.


----------



## StefanC

The battery life should improve after several charge cycles. I also found that they died too quickly. 

Clean up took alot longer then I expected. I used it off and on for around 4 hrs and it got pretty gummed up inside the top of the cup, mostly my fault. Refilling frequently was also tough because I needed to remove the cup, set the pickup end of the gun in an empty cut bucket and pour fresh paint in from the gallon. Not really a flaw by any means.

Overall I was impressed with it. I shot corners in 23 apartments all week and it was faster and cleaner then corner rolling, whizzing or brushing. Probably went through around 4-5 gallons total so I figure I used 10-15% of it's life and it already paid for itself. I'm interested to see what improvements they make on the next version.


----------



## HIS SERVICE

I really like my ProShot. Yes there might be some downsides but overall it was worth the investment. As with all tools there are limitations but still costeffective. We sprayed some metal mandoors on a warehouse and the biggest time factor was prep and mask. The doors took about 5 min. to spray.:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter

HIS SERVICE said:


> I really like my ProShot. Yes there might be some downsides but overall it was worth the investment. As with all tools there are limitations but still costeffective. We sprayed some metal mandoors on a warehouse and the biggest time factor was prep and mask. The doors took about 5 min. to spray.:thumbup:


You may be alarmed to learn that we have members who can brush them in under 5 minutes, with no prep or masking, spreading white oil, wearing a black tuxedo and only get paint on the door.


----------



## johnpaint

HIS SERVICE said:


> I really like my ProShot. Yes there might be some downsides but overall it was worth the investment. As with all tools there are limitations but still costeffective. We sprayed some metal mandoors on a warehouse and the biggest time factor was prep and mask. The doors took about 5 min. to spray.:thumbup:


Thats masking and spraying right?


----------



## HIS SERVICE

No, 5 min. to spray, 10 min. to prep so a total of 15-20 min. per door.


----------



## HIS SERVICE

Well Scott I'm still in the novice range. So someday when we grow up like you we will be able to perform as well in black Tuxedo's.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

HIS SERVICE said:


> Well Scott I'm still in the novice range. So someday when we grow up like you we will be able to perform as well in black Tuxedo's.


FYI, my tux's are green.


----------



## VanDamme

vermontpainter said:


> You may be alarmed to learn that we have members who can brush them in under 5 minutes, with no prep or masking, spreading white oil, wearing a black tuxedo and only get paint on the door.


Tuxedo Painting Inc. You might be on to something there!


----------



## vermontpainter

HIS SERVICE said:


> Well Scott I'm still in the novice range. So someday when we grow up like you we will be able to perform as well in black Tuxedo's.


His,

Nope, that ain't me. I'm a messy Marvin. :no:


----------



## AztecPainting

*I got my ProShot*

I just got a ProShot today, I had the chance to get it and I've tried just a little bit this morning, I hope the best for it.


----------



## VanDamme

AztecPainting said:


> I just got a ProShot today, I had the chance to get it and I've tried just a little bit this morning, I hope the best for it.


Man....I keep thinking I should grab one. Had two window shutters to spray last weekend and just used my 395 w/50' of line.

Have a new raw wood front door that goes a deep maroon red on the exterior and white on the interior this weekend. Might pick one up try it.

I like it for the fact that you can use a quart for a door. Sort of hard to run a quart through 50' or even 25' of line.


----------



## AztecPainting

VanDamme said:


> Man....I keep thinking I should grab one. Had two window shutters to spray last weekend and just used my 395 w/50' of line.
> 
> Have a new raw wood front door that goes a deep maroon red on the exterior and white on the interior this weekend. Might pick one up try it.
> 
> I like it for the fact that you can use a quart for a door. Sort of hard to run a quart through 50' or even 25' of line.


Yeah, thats exactly why I decided on getting this, I am painting different models of cottages right now that only has 4 window trim each and I got 17 of them, each cottage has a different colour, I've been brushing and rolling till now cause I didn't want to set up a sprayer for 4 windows. I hope it is not too much hassle with this changing colours, I guess it has liners so thats big help.


----------



## Lambrecht

I used my Pro Shot every day this week on various small jobs, it is quickly becoming my favorite tool in the van. I am able to do doors in a fraction of the time. It has paid for itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV

I had to return mine after 3-4 gallons. Hopefully the new one works better. I could not get it to spray anymore, maybe 10 seconds tops. Water would spray through it, but paint would not. Probably spent at least 1 hour trying to flush it out in case it was plugged with no signs of clogging when water was in the cup, but as soon as paint went in, it was a no go again.


----------



## Workaholic

DeanV said:


> I had to return mine after 3-4 gallons. Hopefully the new one works better. I could not get it to spray anymore, maybe 10 seconds tops. Water would spray through it, but paint would not. Probably spent at least 1 hour trying to flush it out in case it was plugged with no signs of clogging when water was in the cup, but as soon as paint went in, it was a no go again.


That is why owning the early version sucks because they essentially use the eager customers as product guinea pigs. Best to come in a little late so they work the bugs out.


----------



## lawton7

*can't beat it*

I actually work at a sherwin williams store in Texas, and I've used the pro shot in demos. It works pretty well and has a lot more power than you would think. It's obviously not designed for a whole house but works well for stuff like touch ups and doors. Not a bad buy. Just don't get it from PPG or you'll spend 50 dollars less and get half the life of the SW version. This isn't from a promoter, I actually just turned in my two week notice.


----------



## Last Craftsman

NEPS.US said:


> I should add that I did think it was a little awkward to use in tight areas. I really couldnt hit the toe kicks or the back side of the header in the built-in


This is what I hate about cups.

Detachable pot.

Detachable pot.

Detachable pot.

Detachable pot.

Do you think they heard me?


----------



## DeanV

My new one seems to be working better so far. I am suspicious that my original one was a return or refurb because in the case was the back end of an SW caulk tube tucked under the spare battery when I opened the box. Supposedly, it was not used but I think it must have been. SW said one of the siphon tubes was fitting loose and that could have been the problem and thought I had run a hotter solvent through it like lacquer. I only put a little oil primer (094) and 2 gallons of Aura. 

New one seems to spray better right out of the box though. I wish the cup was not threaded. If it was metal, it would be a real problem, but at least paint does not adhere well to plastic. The Ryobi/Rigid battery powered sprayers do not use a threaded cup, but have 2 clasps, which I think is better since paint is less likely to dry and gum that up.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> powered sprayers do not use a threaded cup, but have 2 clasps, which I think is better since paint is less likely to dry and gum that up.


Great point. Twisting the cup on is a pain in the ass. I've been thinking of dumping the cup for any job more of a gallon and using a garden hose from the gun to the can.


----------



## Last Craftsman

NEPS.US said:


> Great point. Twisting the cup on is a pain in the ass. I've been thinking of dumping the cup for any job more of a gallon and using a garden hose from the gun to the can.



You think that would work?

If these could be easily modded that would be cool.

I wouldn't even mind a 4 foot piece of tubing clipped into a closed container that I held with one hand.

I would get one for sure if this would work.

In the mean time I have a small 1/2 horse power spraytech airless that I run a 25 foot hose on which easily keeps up with the size tips I use for front doors. 

I need less than 1/2 quart to fill the machine and line.

I could even get a narrower diameter hose at a shorter length, and mod the stinger tube to a smaller diameter if I really wanted to be able to use small amounts of paint.

For me right now the biggest issue is having a cup in the way when I am spraying, and not being able to turn the gun upside down.

Cant stand it.


----------



## tide88

DeanV said:


> I had to return mine after 3-4 gallons. Hopefully the new one works better. I could not get it to spray anymore, maybe 10 seconds tops. Water would spray through it, but paint would not. Probably spent at least 1 hour trying to flush it out in case it was plugged with no signs of clogging when water was in the cup, but as soon as paint went in, it was a no go again.


Was paint leaking out of the hole in the front. I have sprayed about 4 gallons and the POS doesnt work any more. Thought it was clogged but when I looked in the manual it says replace sprayer if paint in leaking out of the hole in the front of sprayer. I will be returning in tomorrow first thing. They better give me a new one. I bought it specifically for the three jobs I am working on and they all have to be completed by the weekend. Not happy at all. Battery life also sucks. I got about 30 minutes or less of spray time before battery went dead!


----------



## Last Craftsman

tide88 said:


> Not happy at all. Battery life also sucks. I got about 30 minutes or less of spray time before battery went dead!


:yes:

Yup, like I said earlier in the thread, they should of just designed it to be plugged in with a light duty extension cord. ( and a detachable pot )

But manufacturers never listen to uncle L.C. 

Who gives a rats ass about batteries, and chargers. That's more tools that you need to have and carry around.

It's probably awesome for graffiti artists who have no outlets at their disposal. But 99999.9 % of the time, I have outlets where I work.

I just want to plug the device in and go.

Plus it would eliminate the weight of the battery from the equation.


----------



## Mod Paint Works

*To ProShot or not to ProShot...???*

Man, I was gonna grab one of these, but now I'm thoroughly confused. Some say good, some say bad - as with any product on Earth.
If not a ProShot, what's a great airless for small to medium interior re-paints? Easy, quick, reliable, blah blah blah....


----------



## WisePainter

Mod Paint Works said:


> Man, I was gonna grab one of these, but now I'm thoroughly confused. Some say good, some say bad - as with any product on Earth.
> If not a ProShot, what's a great airless for small to medium interior re-paints? Easy, quick, reliable, blah blah blah....


if you have the spare $, try it.

the price is dropping monthly though..


----------



## Workaholic

Mod Paint Works said:


> If not a ProShot, what's a great airless for small to medium interior re-paints? Easy, quick, reliable, blah blah blah....


From my perspective a ProsShot is for smaller projects and touch ups. I don't think any who purchased it uses it as their primary sprayer, if they did then they are not doing much spraying imo. 

Best bang for your buck would be an easy entry level sprayer like the Graco 390 or 395, that would be my pick but a good bang for your buck would be a titan 440i. Put a short hose on it for smaller projects and you will be fine.


----------



## Git

Has anyone seen this - the TrueCoat Plus version with a cord for $249


----------



## Workaholic

Is that the one they are selling through Lowes?


----------



## Tonyg

Haven't seen one with a cord but I think the TrueShot is the one that can't be re-packed so when it goes - it goes


----------



## WisePainter

Kwal has the ProSh!t for $350.00 it does not have the "swivel" uptake tube...whoopie.
Not even the "real deal" lasts more than 2 repackings. Total waste of an investment, unless you are not the type to maximize profits from your tools. This is a money pit with a trash can ending.
And no, it is not ok to justify this toy by charging more to cover the price tag imho.
Besides it was never more than "doing my job" to break out the 395, and clean it when finished no matter what size the job was.

I know an old school painter who runs Graco pumps he bought in the early 90's, daily.
Those pumps paid for themselves well over 100 times, and he only paid once.
That should speak volumes to painters who figure "tire wear" into their bids.
you know who you are...


----------



## jack pauhl

WisePainter said:


> Kwal has the ProSh!t for $350.00 it does not have the "swivel" uptake tube...whoopie.
> Not even the "real deal" lasts more than 2 repackings. Total waste of an investment, unless you are not the type to maximize profits from your tools. This is a money pit with a trash can ending.
> And no, it is not ok to justify this toy by charging more to cover the price tag imho.
> Besides it was never more than "doing my job" to break out the 395, and clean it when finished no matter what size the job was.
> 
> I know an old school painter who runs Graco pumps he bought in the early 90's, daily.
> Those pumps paid for themselves well over 100 times, and he only paid once.
> That should speak volumes to painters who figure "tire wear" into their bids.
> you know who you are...


You can fully pay for the ProShot at $500 in one day and put $500+ in your pocket painting doors and then use it for years in small doses before you burn up its life in gallons. 

seriously 500 bucks for that is a tiny drop in the hat of what that sprayer can make you if you use it wisely.


----------



## Lambrecht

I have not had any problems with my ProShot or any complaints about its performance. I have used it a couple of times a week since I got it and it has paid more than paid for itself. When it does eventually wear out I will not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## WisePainter

jack pauhl said:


> You can fully pay for the ProShot at $500 in one day and put $500+ in your pocket painting doors and then use it for years in small doses before you burn up its life in gallons.
> 
> seriously 500 bucks for that is a tiny drop in the hat of what that sprayer can make you if you use it wisely.


It's a gimmick cooked up by a company that is finding itself out of work much like the painters that made them huge during the housing boom.

$500 dollars is insane for this thing.

btw, how in the hell do you figure making $500 in one day spraying doors? That many doors is production, and the ProTurd is made for 1 or 2 doors or maybe a bit of trim.
Unless you charge $250 per door including materials?

bad math is bad.


----------



## Workaholic

WisePainter said:


> btw, how in the hell do you figure making $500 in one day spraying doors?


I sprayed 12 doors with oil recently for more than that. Took no time at all. I did not use a proshot though I used my smaller 695.


----------



## WisePainter

Workaholic said:


> I sprayed 12 doors with oil recently for more than that. Took no time at all. I did not use a proshot though I used my smaller 695.


aaaaaaaand the proshot loses again. You see, my post was disputing a $500 dollar day shooting doors pulling the trigger of a PROSHOT NOT A FRIGGN' 695!!!!

You wanna cookie for blasting out 12 doors in "no time"?!? You remind me of an employee seeking a raise.

fine, .35 on your next check.


----------



## Workaholic

WisePainter said:


> aaaaaaaand the proshot loses again. You see, my post was disputing a $500 dollar day shooting doors pulling the trigger of a PROSHOT NOT A FRIGGN' 695!!!!
> 
> You wanna cookie for blasting out 12 doors in "no time"?!? You remind me of an employee seeking a raise.
> 
> fine, .35 on your next check.


You sound like you would be a real treat to work for. 

If that .35 is not on the check when I pick it up tomorrow afternoon the whole community will know you are a cheat.


----------



## jack pauhl

You could do those communities that need their maintenance coat done. Recoat front doors in the closed position then open to brush hinge edge. Do all red on monday, then blue on tuesday, etc. 6 doors in a day isnt bad, you could finish the week off at $5000 then take the next 3 weeks off or do the next block over. Often the shutters need repainted, they fade quite a bit real quick. You are driving around a development damn near going door to door. Takes a pint to shoot one side.

Often there are 60+ houses to do.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Some have sprayed a full set of cabinetry with the proshot. If it was priced right I bet they made close to $1200 to $2000 in just the application.


----------



## jack pauhl

VanDamme could have used a ProShot on his overhead door thread. Perfect for that. He used very little paint made a good buck.


----------



## WisePainter

Workaholic said:


> You sound like you would be a real treat to work for.
> 
> If that .35 is not on the check when I pick it up tomorrow afternoon the whole community will know you are a cheat.


you'll get it but could you not cash the check til tuesday?



jack pauhl said:


> You could do those communities that need their maintenance coat done. Recoat front doors in the closed position then open to brush hinge edge. Do all red on monday, then blue on tuesday, etc. 6 doors in a day isnt bad, you could finish the week off at $5000 then take the next 3 weeks off or do the next block over. Often the shutters need repainted, they fade quite a bit real quick. You are driving around a development damn near going door to door. Takes a pint to shoot one side.
> 
> Often there are 60+ houses to do.


which, where, who?

oh you were being hypothetical...

"if"ain't "is"

red on monday, blue on tuesday?!? WTF?!? 
seriously, you are odd.



ewingpainting.net said:


> Some have sprayed a full set of cabinetry with the proshot. If it was priced right I bet they made close to $1200 to $2000 in just the application.


"If" again.
If you use a ProShot on cabinets instead of a proper HVLP rig, the client has been robbed.



jack pauhl said:


> VanDamme could have used a ProShot on his overhead door thread. Perfect for that. He used very little paint made a good buck.


Funny, I don't remember him posting #'s to substantiate your claim.



now i really hate this thing.
thanks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

ewingpainting.net said:


> Some have sprayed a full set of cabinetry with the proshot. If it was priced right I bet they made close to $1200 to $2000 in just the application.





jack pauhl said:


> VanDamme could have used a ProShot on his overhead door thread. Perfect for that. He used very little paint made a good buck.


Although I could do all that with my HVLP cap spray. I don't even need too repack or buy special tips. I could pick up a 2stage for 900 bucks. It would have a much longer life than a proshot. I haven't used one but my suspicion is, the cap spray probably produces a better finish than proshot as well.


----------



## PatsPainting

whats wrong with just using your normal airless instead of this thing. Set up time is the same I would imagine. clean up time for airless is no more then 15 minutes. where as for this thing maybe around 5? - so you save 10 minutes. big deal. I will never get one of these things. complete waist of money in my opinion. I have no idea why someone would spray a complete kitchen cabinets with this thing. 

Pat


----------



## WisePainter

PatsPainting said:


> whats wrong with just using your normal airless instead of this thing. Set up time is the same I would imagine. clean up time for airless is no more then 15 minutes. where as for this thing maybe around 5? - so you save 10 minutes. big deal. I will never get one of these things. complete waist of money in my opinion. I have no idea why someone would spray a complete kitchen cabinets with this thing.
> 
> Pat


^This.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I agree Pat, I was replying to Wise with his "how can you make 500 bucks in a day with a proshot"


----------



## PatsPainting

ewingpainting.net said:


> I agree Pat, I was replying to Wise with his "how can you make 500 bucks in a day with a proshot"


I know  , you can make the same 500 bucks with the airless you already have too 

Pat


----------



## Retired

Git said:


> Has anyone seen this - the TrueCoat Plus version with a cord for $249


 Is that little bottle the new Aura II that gets 800sqft/gal? The only thing missing on that gun is a Buck Rogers logo.


----------



## Wolfgang

Everytime I talk myself into one of these I talk myself out. At this stage I couldn't really justify owning it. I have enough new stuff hanging in my basement workshop that has never been used that the wife asked if I was opening a store or a starting a museum.

But, after following the link on the TrueCoat and seeing that it comes with a shoulder strap.....well, that could well be a "decision maker".


----------



## VanDamme

Wolfgang said:


> Everytime I talk myself into one of these I talk myself out. At this stage I couldn't really justify owning it. I have enough new stuff hanging in my basement workshop that has never been used that the wife asked if I was opening a store or a starting a museum.
> 
> But, after following the link on the TrueCoat and seeing that it comes with a shoulder strap.....well, that could well be a "decision maker".


I've had the box in my hand and been halfway to the counter w/the ProShot, then turned around and put it back.

I think it has it's place, but I have really good luck w/my 395 with 20' of line for small jobs.


----------



## jack pauhl

VanDamme said:


> I've had the box in my hand and been halfway to the counter w/the ProShot, then turned around and put it back.
> 
> I think it has it's place, but I have really good luck w/my 395 with 20' of line for small jobs.


20'? How did you get 20? 2 whips?


----------



## Workaholic

jack pauhl said:


> 20'? How did you get 20? 2 whips?


I have a 20' whip, one piece good bit smaller than standard hose.


----------



## VanDamme

jack pauhl said:


> 20'? How did you get 20? 2 whips?


Graco has 20" sections (might be 25') along with their 50' sections


----------



## Workaholic

WisePainter said:


> you'll get it but could you not cash the check til tuesday?


I picked up the check today and the .35 was absent, I was ready to come here and tear into you and then I see you needed to buy time so you readjusted the terms.


----------



## Last Craftsman

VanDamme said:


> I think it has it's place, but I have really good luck w/my 395 with 20' of line for small jobs.



This is my approach as well. And just a $150 spraytech 1/2 hp pump works just fine when you chuck the gun it comes with and replace it with a Graco.

It's always nice to have two airlesses on a job, I use the smaller one for small projects in a different paint than what is in the larger airless.

I still do wish they would come out with something that has the simplicity of the proshot for using small amounts of material, but utilizes a detachable pot, and electric power source.

I would probably use it for various small priming jobs that I want to spray with a very small orifice and would rather not get my airless dirty, such as sealing some tannin on a bunch of deck spindles with coverstain.

Or mixing up some shellac for sealing stains on interior trim using only alcohol as a reducer as opposed to the spray cans which usually have propane, and acetone etc.

Imagine how long quart of shellac for $10.00 when reduced and sprayed, compared to a $6.00 spray can of shellac.

There is probably 100 times more solid material in the quart than the spray can.

Same is true for anytime you might buy a couple rattle cans of coverstain in a spray can. A quart would go a long way compared to a rattle can.

And you would have close to the same ease and convenience as using a rattle can, rather than what is involved with loading your airless up for such a task.


----------



## claystoke

The Pro Shot works very well but it does have clogging issues. I work for SW and there was a lot of buzz about the PS before we started selling them. Two were brought back to my store within two weeks with the same issue. The PS wouldn't prime, and both units needed to be deep cleaned. If you clean it immediately after use then it is a great tool, but you cannot leave paint sitting in it, especially on a hot summer day. The new Graco True Coats are just as good but less money because they are corded. I actually prefer an extension cord to a heavy lithium battery.


----------



## Last Craftsman

claystoke said:


> I actually prefer an extension cord to a heavy lithium battery.



DAMN TOOTIN!!!

I didn't know this.

I am almost sold on getting one.

I don't like having to have even more chargers and batteries and sh*t. I never work anywhere that doesn't have at least 15 outlets. I just want to plug in and go.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Your gonna drag a line of paint, air, electricity or have too hold up a battery. What ever your preference is I guess it is what it is.


----------



## NEPS.US

Last Craftsman said:


> DAMN TOOTIN!!!
> 
> I didn't know this.
> 
> I am almost sold on getting one.
> 
> I don't like having to have even more chargers and batteries and sh*t. I never work anywhere that doesn't have at least 15 outlets. I just want to plug in and go.


 
It is not as cumbersome as you may think. 

The worst part about the thing is clean up.


----------



## thepaintermanuk

Lol I had to comment on this thread.I'm based in the UK and it's hilarious to see the dissing of this spray gun.

I've ordered one,the pro shot,should be here this weekend,for the price it's a giveaway.
I have a 395 and would never dream of pulling that out to coat a couple of doors.This on the other hand looks idea.

Wise you just don't like change,I bet you wouldn't even try why out because you just don't like new things,thats cool but to actually passionately hate something like a spray gun is worrying!

I'll give most things a chance,this is a winner,sure it might get tweaked,like adding mains power option etc.Looking at it I can see graco making a remote pot fitting no problem if the demand is there.
I have a 4800 hvlp the gun can use a cup and pot,can't see any issues there.
They just wanted to get the gun out there to get a ROI.

I really think it's a winner.I know my clients will love it when I pull this thing out,it looks professional,cordless as well.

Anyway I'll probably be one of the first in the UK using this,I'm guessing you'll be able to count the amount of painters in the UK with one of these on your fingers.
I like that though it means the ones that buy it will make more money and get more work.


----------



## RCP

I hear there will be a review in next month's APC.


----------



## WisePainter

thepaintermanuk said:


> Wise you just don't like change,I bet you wouldn't even try why out because you just don't like new things,thats cool but to actually passionately hate something like a spray gun is worrying!


the fact that you are worried is worrying actually.

I passionately hate beets, people in Alaska are losing sleep?


----------



## VanDamme

thepaintermanuk said:


> Lol I had to comment on this thread.I'm based in the UK and it's hilarious to see the dissing of this spray gun.
> 
> I've ordered one,the pro shot,should be here this weekend,for the price it's a giveaway.
> I have a 395 and would never dream of pulling that out to coat a couple of doors.This on the other hand looks idea.
> 
> Wise you just don't like change,I bet you wouldn't even try why out because you just don't like new things,thats cool but to actually passionately hate something like a spray gun is worrying!
> 
> I'll give most things a chance,this is a winner,sure it might get tweaked,like adding mains power option etc.Looking at it I can see graco making a remote pot fitting no problem if the demand is there.
> I have a 4800 hvlp the gun can use a cup and pot,can't see any issues there.
> They just wanted to get the gun out there to get a ROI.
> 
> I really think it's a winner.I know my clients will love it when I pull this thing out,it looks professional,cordless as well.
> 
> Anyway I'll probably be one of the first in the UK using this,I'm guessing you'll be able to count the amount of painters in the UK with one of these on your fingers.
> I like that though it means the ones that buy it will make more money and get more work.


I would get more work if I use a ProShot? Interesting


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

VanDamme said:


> I would get more work if I use a ProShot? Interesting


Can I get that in writing ?:whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can I get that in writing ?:whistling2:


Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

VanDamme said:


> Can I get an AMEN?


I just gave him a THANKS, will that do?


----------



## AztecPainting

I bought a pro shot a little more than a month ago, I used it to paint some trim before it was install just to try it and it was decent I thought.
Well I was doing a custom house with a lot of doors with glass last week(about 20 doors both sides primer and 2 coats needed), I was considering spraying it with one of our big sprayers and taping every single glass panel (I knew it was gonna take me hours just doing prep), I had another option and use Liquid Mask, I just found 2 quartz at the only place that carry that in this city so running 2 quartz thru one of the big sprayers? no way!.
I pull out my ProShot put a quart of liquid mask, I sprayed hinges, glass, etc, I was done 35 min after, let it dry for 1 hr and spray primer, so it basically took me around 2.5 hrs total for finishing those doors plus 1.5 hrs pulling the plastic off. 

I think this little toy is very convenient for this kind of situations and I didn't waste any material at all. It did save me a lot of time, and time means $, I would think, you just have to find the right use for this toy.


----------



## Connecticut Painters

NEPS.US said:


> Great point. Twisting the cup on is a pain in the ass. I've been thinking of dumping the cup for any job more of a gallon and using a garden hose from the gun to the can.


How will you be holding the can? Isn't it easier to use a regular sprayer?


----------



## jrbaumgart

*This things a money maker and time saver*

Hello all I've been using the proshot for over a month now and its killer. I do a lot of spraying of smaller stuff access panels metal window frames hollow metal door frames. I sprayed a few of the items with a single component latex epoxy and was impressed that the proshot was able to spray a thicker material like that unthinned. I originally wanted to use the fine finish attachment but the proshot was not quite powerful enough for that so i removed the fine finish attachment and just sprayed it straight up with the 211 tip. Worked beautifully the one thing i noticed though was that you want to give it a little more space then a normal airless between the object your spraying. Another nice use i've found for the proshot is on a commercial job after the tapers are done touching up after you've primed. spot priming is so fast its rediculous and works much better then dragging a bucket around and cut and rolling or setting a large sprayer up. oh yeah fyi i got mine for 350 new because we got 3 at the same time and were able to negotiate price. I'll admit when i first saw this thing i was as skeptical as most of you were.

One more side note if you decide to by one keep this baby clean if your one of those lazy painters that leave paint in your sprayers and clean it later type guy this isn't the right tool for you. After you remove the cup, the bottom of the unit is the hardest part on the unit to clean i recommend buying a small plastic bristle scrubber if you get one of these. It makes cleaning it much easier.


----------



## aaron61

Wow!!! I just received a reversible 515 tip & head for the Pro Shot directly from Graco.
It had a packing slip saying,the 4th thru the 14th is customer apreciation week,thank you for using Graco??


----------



## WisePainter

aaron61 said:


> Wow!!! I just received a reversible 515 tip & head for the Pro Shot directly from Graco.
> It had a packing slip saying,the 4th thru the 14th is customer apreciation week,thank you for using Graco??



heck i'm sold.


----------



## aaron61

I'm surprised! I have probably only spent 10's of thousands with Graco


----------



## Andyman

Got the same package Aaron. Did you get an email and fill out a survey?


----------



## aaron61

Oh yeaaaa.....I forgot!


----------



## TJ Paint

I think one of the SW salesman is going to let me use their demo on my project coming up.


----------



## NEPS.US

It's a load of crap that the tips for the ProShot are not interchangable. Save a few bucks, rip the tip guard off and you can use any RAC X tip.


----------



## Lambrecht

Thanks for the tip NEPS. I must have missed that in the instruction manual! Lol


----------



## NEPS.US

One of my ProShot's broke yesterday. It wouldn't suck. Took it apart, cleaned it and still wouldn't suck. Brought it back to my SW store and they exchanged right away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob

NEPS.US said:


> It's a load of crap that the tips for the ProShot are not interchangable. Save a few bucks, rip the tip guard off and you can use any RAC X tip.


Thanks, I'll try that.
I'm happy with my proshot, I often do the exterior doors last on NC. My helper has it masked when I get there, unholster my gun, start shooting and I am out of there!


----------



## A Painter

I purchased my Pro Shot a couple of months ago and have just now started using it. I know it is a tool that will work well for me. 

I need some advice. I am experiencing a pulsation in the spray pattern that is potentially going to affect the quality of the finish and has me a bit concerned because no one else seems to be mentioning it. The manual addresses the problem with the advice to either check my tip selection or slow down my stroke. 

Slowing down helped solve the problem a little, but that is not a good solution. It is more prominent with the heavier bodied primer, but still a bit of a pain.

Is it my machine or my expectations?

Steve Cole
A Painting Company
Sammamish, WA 

Peace through Paint


----------



## DeanV

Both of the units I have used did that as well. Slowing down a bit is the only remedy I have found. I have not tried thinning the material down yet, but that might help as well and let you move faster.


----------



## RCP

"I actually liked the attitude of the machine better during the second half of the battery than the first"

Sounds like Scott was one with machine!
Great Article:thumbsup:


Review in APC-page 12


----------



## johnpaint

Well that is why I returned the unit I had. That and it was just kind of front end heavy.


----------



## jack pauhl

RCP said:


> "I actually liked the attitude of the machine better during the second half of the battery than the first"
> 
> Sounds like Scott was one with machine!
> Great Article:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Review in APC-page 12


Thats odd... my unit cut out when battery was dead.. no wind down. Was on or off. I was told that was by design so you dont lose pattern.


----------



## jack pauhl

A Painter said:


> I purchased my Pro Shot a couple of months ago and have just now started using it. I know it is a tool that will work well for me.
> 
> I need some advice. I am experiencing a pulsation in the spray pattern that is potentially going to affect the quality of the finish and has me a bit concerned because no one else seems to be mentioning it. The manual addresses the problem with the advice to either check my tip selection or slow down my stroke.
> 
> Slowing down helped solve the problem a little, but that is not a good solution. It is more prominent with the heavier bodied primer, but still a bit of a pain.
> 
> Is it my machine or my expectations?
> 
> Steve Cole
> A Painting Company
> Sammamish, WA
> 
> Peace through Paint


I noticed it too. It seems like the unit doesnt auto adjust pressure correctly based on the paint thickness at times. Im not certain what triggers the behavior. I did find that a quick reprime fixed it for me.


----------



## jack pauhl




----------



## Paradigmzz

NEPS.US said:


> It's a load of crap that the tips for the ProShot are not interchangable. Save a few bucks, rip the tip guard off and you can use any RAC X tip.



better yet, use a snap knife and cut the same channel as you would see on a guard and you can keep the gaurd intact.


----------



## johnpaint

jack pauhl said:


>


With a spray pattern like that you guy's can keep it.I want better work than that for my doors and trim.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

johnpaint said:


> With a spray pattern like that you guy's can keep it.I want better work than that for my doors and trim.


Or you can sell it as the new "in" faux finish and charge double your rate! :whistling2:


----------



## caman agus sliotar

Slow your arm speed down to normal human speed and it sprays exactly like a 440 or 390/395 with the same size tip.


----------



## johnpaint

caman agus sliotar said:


> Slow your arm speed down to normal human speed and it sprays exactly like a 440 or 390/395 with the same size tip.


Yeah right, I had one I know.If you slow down then you double the amount of paint on the same area, I tried that too.I got better results from one of those old cup guns that made all the crazy racket sound.


----------



## caman agus sliotar

Fair enough. Never had an issue with mine after the first few passes. Saw the neat spray pattern, slowed down a bit and never had a complaint since. Only have run about 28 gallons so maybe it gets sloppier with age. Mine sprays grand.
Cheers.


----------



## woodworker

I bought the proshot about a week ago to spray crown molding. Its a handy little tool. However for the price, I ended up spending half as much and getting the one with the cord. It has its benifits. 1) you dont have to hassle with the hose. 2) the cleanup is alot easier. 3) dilution is NOT needed. I pumped Proclassic through it with no problem leaving a great finish product. 4) it comes with the capability of spraying clear finishes 5) I havent tried it yet but my understanding is that the SW sample quarts can be attached right onto the gun . Downside...... 1) Gun needs to remain level with the exception of about a 15 degree tilt. The tube on the gun can be turned to front or back. 2) it is an electric sprayer so it does have noise..... not too bad though. 3) it does have some weight to it so holding it for long periods of time is difficult......

The finall overview is that the positives of the proshot are the downfalls of the other sprayers and visa-versa. Its made by graco so its a grett product and i would recommend it to trim-work installers/finishers like myself. It leaves a great finish product for being a compact sprayer.


----------



## remodelandpaint

I OWN this tool. It is AWESOME. Yes, 1000 uses. Here's my feedback:

1) its airless, not HVLP, as we all know. SO it puts paint on FAST. You'll blow through a quart of paint (the container size) very fast.

2) it doesn't like odd angles for spraying, like up onto ceilings, or onto a horizontal object (like a door on saw horses)

3) GREAT for putting up samples -I just had a 5000 sq ft house, EVERY room was a different color, and she wanted 2 samples up in every room. It was nuts (thank God she was willing to pay for all these). BUT with the proshot, I used the adapter to attach the "Color to Go" containers, sprayed one on, switched to the next, etc., etc., and in 1 hour probably had about 20 different colors up in 4' by 4' areas in the rooms.

4) Some spitting occurs, so if you're looking for that perfect finish (and you can't backroll, brush, etc.) I wouldn't suggest it. 

5) Obviously this isn't for high production, BUT for a set of shutters, 1 or 2 doors, or 1 or 2 door frames, this thing is excellent. Who wants to clean out an entire airless so they can just spray 1 or 2 frames? Well, this thing is sooo simple and fast to clean out.

Overall, MAJOR time saver, GREAT investment. Has some limitations, YES, but so versatile in the field. Email me with further questions... paid about 450 for mine. Kit contains 2 different tips (normal ones don't work in it). [email protected]


----------



## Bender

When they say 'good for 50 gallons' do you think thats including the gallons of water you pump through it to clean up?


----------



## Fictitious Character

Bender said:


> When they say 'good for 50 gallons' do you think thats including the gallons of water you pump through it to clean up?


I believe so, I mean I don't think the pump is smart enough to tell the difference from thinner materials. I don't have one but my graco pump with the counter on it and it counts the water or thinner.


----------



## DeanV

I was told running water through in prime mode does not wear it out as much as when under pressure.


----------



## Fictitious Character

DeanV said:


> I was told running water through in prime mode does not wear it out as much as when under pressure.


I believe it because it does not have the same kind of friction that the solids do but it still wears some on the packing's and the piston (assuming that it is like a normal pump). Either way it is all part of the beast and it seems to be a much better option than any of Wagner's previous attempts.


----------



## Andrew M

Anyone open up the case and see if there is a way to use the rebuild kit on a Plus model with a mod, or is the Proshot the only one because of a different valve design?

I really do not want another unique battery system to deal with. I am already on overload with adding the LiI now with my older NiCd's and NiMH. systems. As said ,an electrical cord is way less to deal with than a HVLP or even an airless hose we already have, and the cost and other issue w. cordless. Why graco doe not have a real corded Pro gun that is serviceable with their usual model number and not Pro-X /Proshot /Pro plus... DIY'ish to me.

Bought the Plus corded model thinking I could do 1 rebuild at least but it seems I am wrong. Assumed the endurance pump meant "rebuild "available and that" Proshot "was just a SW model name. 
Yea, I know it is only $250 but still the idea of tossing an otherwise usable gun for the need of some minor parts goes against my way of thinking.


----------



## JoseyWales

For $4oo-$500 bucks ,it's just a luxury item for most painters.I would never buy one of them until they come down to $250 or so.


----------



## paintpimp

Fyi. Graco has some new items coming soon. There is a fine finish proshot. Can use lacquers and enamels. Proshot will have a gallon backpack to use. Tip extensions as well.


----------



## JoseyWales

paintpimp said:


> Fyi. Graco has some new items coming soon. There is a fine finish proshot. Can use lacquers and enamels. Proshot will have a gallon backpack to use. Tip extensions as well.


The backpack won't fly IMO....It's supposed to be a tool intended for small jobs and usage..Why would you strap a backpack on if you can use an airless instead?


----------



## Paradigmzz

repack at 23 gallons for me (not counting water).


----------



## paintpimp

Very specialized places. Places where you need to spray and don't have power.


----------



## paintpimp

Take for example. A utility company wants power boxes painted. Quick and efficient way to do it. Again very specialized.


----------



## straight_lines

Paradigmzz said:


> repack at 23 gallons for me (not counting water).



Considering that do you still think its worth it?


----------



## vermontpainter

Paradigmzz said:


> repack at 23 gallons for me (not counting water).


Wowser what were you running mostly?


----------



## SeaMonster

any new feedback on this? I am thinking about getting the corded one for $250 to spray solid stain on some windows. It'll be a couple of years before I do 50 gallons so wondering if there are any other issues now that product has been out awhile.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

I have the cordless sprayer, and have so far sent two gallons through it. 

My verdict is: I sure am happy I have it. Now ... for the "rest of the story:"

I bought it more by circumstance than deliberate choice; let's face it, $500 (by the time you ad in the tax, etc.) is a serious chunk of change. I was tempted to get the 'half price' corded model, and had noticed similar-appearing corded models from Wagner ($80) and Harbor Freight ($40). Yet, I've had enough dealing with 'pro supply' shops to be able to assume that if they carry a certain line and shun another, there's a reason.

I have never used a sprayer before. The jobsite is a house that is being lived in, yet is also at the start of a complete-gut remodel. The new owner (me) wanted a quick paint job on the one room he'll be 'camping' in. The reason for this was that not only was the room painted a Pepto-bismo pink (including the ceiling), the paint job was by far the worst I've ever seen. It looked as if they had used the kitchen broom as a paint brush. I didn't know it was possible to do such a bad job. While I'm no pro, even I would have to try very, very hard to do so poor a job.

On to the sprayer itself ....
If you compare the price of the corded model to that of the cordless version, you get an idea as to the cost of the batteries and charger. Sure, Li-Ion isn't cheap, but it appears that Graco is charging about 20% more than Makita. I doubt the batteries are interchangable with anyone else's- and that's plain silly, as Graco isn't really in the cordless tool business. IMO, they ought to have 'partnered' with someone, and let you buy the tool 'bare.'

If you have not used Li-Ion batteries before, they're a bit different. First off, the simple 'ready' light on the charger has been replaced by two lights: one for 'ready' and one for 'almost ready.' The other detail is that the batteries run full-power until they are suddenly, completely dead.

The instructions assume you know something about sprayers; they're a bit fragmented to a novice like me. By the time I understood that waring to flush out the 'test material' before adding paint, it was too late. Oops.

Likewise, the instructions leave you in the dark as to the use of the bottle of 'pump armor' that comes in the kit, the purposes of the different nozzles in the kit, and there's no mention of the tip filter. Nor is there any mention of what accessories and spare parts are available.

Filling the quart-sized paint cup from a gallon can is a bit of a challenge. As a result, I found the cup liners made matters worse, rather than cleaner.

Even without the paint in the cup, there's some weight in this sprayer. TH the batteries are lightweight Li-Ion.

Spray control was pretty good, though - again - the instructions don't tell you that there are accessory heads that make spraying ceilings and above the window trim a lot easier. I did get two runs where I had tried to spray into corners created by trim molding. (Remember, I'm new at this).

I had no problem spraying an entire gallon on one battery.

I was not prepared for the single bedroom (12' x 13' x 8' ceiling, includes painting the ceiling) to use 2-1/2 gallons of paint. Paint used was a decent Sherwin-Williams grade, no priming, light color over a strong one.

Clean-up was pretty straightforward, though the instructions are weak. Everything easily comes apart, no tools needed, for cleaning. If you don't diasaaemble the feed tube, you'll soon plug its' screen with old paint.

I found that I wanted at least two paint cups: one for paint, and one for water to flush the gun.

It doesn't take very long to spray a quart of paint; that's -maybe- one wall. Someone really needs to figure a mess-free way to get paint out of the can and into the cup without making a mess. 

For any job larger than a wall, I'd consider the backpack attachment, that lets you carry a gallon of paint with you.


----------



## Paradigmzz

vermontpainter said:


> Wowser what were you running mostly?



ProClassic Waterborne. One job. Over 4 weeks. 10" base and trim. Occupied house, sectional work, Didnt feel like cleaning out a rig room by room day after day. 

Pro show came and went last Thursday the 30th. Graco rep was a no show; apparently a death in the family. ProShot is sitting in the College Station Sherwin Williams waiting for the day the rep shows up to either fix it or throw it away for me. BTW, went back through my invoices and that 23 gallons was more like 14. That hurts....


----------



## Masterpiece

I've almost picked up the corded model a few times and still may. I also noticed the wagner version but always feel nervous considering their box store sprayer products.....if they ever drop the Graco 18v model down below $300 then I'm game...

BTW, I grew up in Bryan! Last trip I made there was over 10 years ago to see the Bonfire....


Jeremy


----------



## Martinez

KEEGS said:


> SO, I was at the local SW store, and one of the reps handed me a brochure for a new battery powered spray gun from Graco, it was the ProShot cordless airless sprayer, available exclusively through SW. I must say, this thing looks pretty wicked, and I could think of about a 1000 uses for it. But, always the skeptic, I must ask the members here if anyone else has knowledge of/or has had a chance to demo or buy one? The rep told me the kit is going to run around 500.oo. Look forward to any feedback!


 I just got it and it works just as good as the big sprayers. I painted a 4 bedroom 3 1/2 B/R house with my graco proshot. Their is limited over spray and it's easy to clean.


----------



## Martinez

Masterpiece said:


> I've almost picked up the corded model a few times and still may. I also noticed the wagner version but always feel nervous considering their box store sprayer products.....if they ever drop the Graco 18v model down below $300 then I'm game...
> 
> BTW, I grew up in Bryan! Last trip I made there was over 10 years ago to see the Bonfire....
> 
> 
> Jeremy


 I recommend you get the cord one... I have the cord one and it works great with no power lost and always on the go. also the battery powered one will run out of power and can you imagen replacing the lethiam battery. The cost is big....


----------



## straight_lines

All the graco peeps in this thread. Posted never to be heard again.. 

:jester:


----------



## JoseyWales

straight_lines said:


> All the graco peeps in this thread. Posted never to be heard again..
> 
> :jester:[/QUOTE
> 
> I wonder if the pro shot is considered a BUST?..It seems ludicrous to buy a $500 tool and have to throw it away in less than a year or two depending on how much you use it...I'd pay a max of $150 for it.


----------



## Rob

Use mine all the time, love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoseyWales

Rob said:


> Use mine all the time, love it.:thumbsup:


But will you still be happy when you have to toss a $500 tool in the garbage sooner rather than later?

No doubt that it is a handy tool.


----------



## straight_lines

I must have had really bad luck with mine. The corded model still works, but has only had oil primer put through it.


----------



## Rob

I am sure it will be hard to throw out, but I sure am enjoying the results and time savings now


----------



## DeanV

I wish I had results and/or savings


----------



## Seattlepainting

The new model that just came out is much improved..battery life is improved. We own old model and new model. i recommend getting an extra battery.


----------



## KEEGS

ALmost had a "Necro-Mishap"..wrong thread...apologies.


----------

